# Früchte und Ernte 2015



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

Die ersten Früchte zeigen sich an den Bäumen und Sträuchern - natürlich noch nicht reif....
...aber das "Wasser läuft mir schon im Munde zusammen":

Stachelbeere, __ Johannisbeere, Birne, viele, viele Äpfel


----------



## jule (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tanny, 

deine Beeren sind ja teils schon rot - da sind wir hier noch ein Stück von weg. Im Moment laden nur die wilden Erdbeeren / Walderdbeeren zum Naschen ein 

Heute Nacht hat mein Tomatenhäuschen ziemlich unter der Wasserlast des Regens gelitten und ist teilweise eingebrochen (einfach die Stangen abgegnickt und das Ding steht seit 2 Wochen)  hoffe ich kann es "halten" und die Pflanzen wachsen weiter so fließig. 

Ich finde es toll zu beobachten wie alles gerade wieder in die Höhe sprießt... bald gibt es auch die ersten Ernten - Tomaten, Paprika und Gürkchen hängen schon einige dran (Rucola konnte ich schon schneiden aber das war es dann auch schon)


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
da freut man sich doch jetzt schon auf die Ernte!  . Wie sieht's bei euch so aus?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin jetzt mal rumgegangen 

Vorne an der Kante der Hofplatte und an der Stzecke sind ein paar Topf- Erdbeeren und "Terassengehölze": 

Apfel Ballerina ist ein Stammapfel (habe ich mal geschenkt bekommen) für enge Gärten und niedrig:
  
Aronie:    Birne:   

Topferdbeeren:     

dann ebenfalls geschenkt bekommen für kleine Gärten eine Kombi-Beere 
(Stachelbeere und __ Johannisbeere an einem Stamm veredelt)
      

und eine __ Feige (ebenfalls geschenkt bekommen):


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

im Garten geht es dann weiter mit 

Erddbeeren:
     
keine Ahnung was das wird: 
 
Heidelbeeren:
     
__ Himbeere

Kartoffel:
 
Kirsche


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

und weiter: 
schwarze, rote und weiße Johannisbeeren: 
         

Kürbis:
    

Salat:

 

Stachelbeere


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

und __ Wein: 

     

und auf der Streuobstwiese kommen 
diversse Äpfel
     

__ Brombeere                      Kirsche                         Pflaume                          __ Quitte

       

außerdem noch verschiedene Birnen,  Heidel- und Stachelbeeren, Johannisbeeren, Himbeeren, Zwetschen, 
Mirabellen und eine Walnuss

...aber die habe ich jetzt nicht alle fotografiert - da werde ich, wenn es soweit ist, einen Korb voll 
gemischter Ernte verewigen


----------



## jule (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Auch hier wächst es gerade so, dass man das Gefühl hat zugucken zu können!

Bepflanzen Tröge und Beet am Tomatenhaus

  

Naschecke
  

Selbst der jüngste und frisch umgepflanzte Kirschbaum trägt schöne Früschte

  

an der Terrasse


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Mmmmh, sehen lecker aus, Deine Walderdbeeren! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

das große, tägliche Naschen im Wettstreit mit sämtlichen Vögeln der Umgebung ist eröffnet:


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo, Tanny
wie schaffst Du das alles zu verwerten, wenn die Vögel noch was übriglassen.


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

es kommt fast nur zur direkten Verwertung - von der "Hand in den Mund" - alles andere 
greift sich die Natur ab - schneller, als ich hinschauen kann


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Aug. 2015)

hallo,
bald ist Erntezeit, hmmmmmm  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (24. Aug. 2015)

Hier gehts nun auch mit der Ernte los - und das bedeutet wieder jede Menge Arbeit, morgens und abends aufsammeln...brühen, pellen, entsteinen, eintuppern und wegfrieren..
        
aber dafür gibts dann wieder lecker Marmelade und immer ein Mitbringsel zur Hand!
lg ina


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ina, das sieht ja läcker aus 
unsere brauchen leider noch ein bissel, es ist bzw war einfach zu trocken ;(

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (25. Aug. 2015)

Sie sollen auch schon ganz gut schmecken, so zumindest Besucher von mir. Hab selbst noch nicht gekostet. Sicher sagste jetzt wieder, dass der ganze Regen von Euch im Havelland verschwunden ist, weil wir ihn Euch abgegraben haben.....
Lg ina


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!
Habt ihr die Erdbeeren und die Blaubeeren schon vergessen, die sind schon lange durch.
Jetzt ist auch Bohnen und Kartoffelzeit.
Der Ertrag im Gewächshaus ist dieses Jahr auch nicht ohne, fand Gurken und Tomaten waren /sind laaaaang da!
Meine Äpfel haben noch Zeit (Golden Delacius und Elstar),die Birnen knabbern kräftig die __ Wespen an, da kann ich gar nicht sagen was wird.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (25. Aug. 2015)

Stimmt,  einige sind schon durch. Die Erdbeeren hab ich dieses Jahr abgeschafft, der Bereich war einfach zu schattig. Die wirklich reiche Johannisbeeren-und Kirschenernte reiche ich hier mal kurz nach, leider zuwenig Fotos gemacht. .na okay, Kirschen sind nicht wirklich viele zu sehen, die hängen eher nur zufällig im Bild...der Baum hing aber echt voll.
      
lg ina


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2015)

Oh Ina, auf die Pfirsiche bin ich neidisch  Jeglicher Versuch, bei uns einen Pfirsichbaum zu pflanzen scheiterte recht früh an der Kräuselkrankheit


----------



## ina1912 (25. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Christine!
Ich sehe auch häufiger mal so gekräuselte Blätter, der steht jetzt so ca 14 Jahre. Das gekräuselte hab ich aus Unwissenheit immer ignoriert,  dafür aber auf Grund der besseren Handlichkeit jeden Winter ordentlich zurückgeschnitten ( das ist nämlich auch der Ostereierbaum, kommt ja sonst keiner mehr zum Schmücken ran!),und das quittiert er mit mehr und mehr Früchten von Jahr zu Jahr. Jedes mal nach einer Pfirsichschwemme hab ich auf ein Jahr Pause gehofft, da der Froster noch mit Obst vom Vorjahr voll ist, aber Pustekuchen! Und die Kräuselblätter werden von Jahr zu Jahr weniger,  die letzten Jahre kaum noch welche gesehen..und das ist auch ne alte Sorte von Omi ausm Werderaner Obstanbaugebiet, keine aus dem Baumarkt. Und der ist halt an den märkischen Boden gewöhnt.
lg ina


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2015)

Ja, streue noch Salz in die Wunde 

Ich wünsche Dir aber weiter fröhliches Ernten und viel Spaß mit dem Bäumchen !


----------



## ina1912 (25. Aug. 2015)

Sorry. ....dachte das wär ein Tipp mit dem kräftigen Rückschnitt. ..


----------



## ina1912 (25. Aug. 2015)

Habe übrigens vor drei Jahren einen Plattpfirsich aus dem Baumarkt gepflanzt,  und der will auch überhaupt nicht. KRÄUSELBLÄTTER, erste Früchte frassen die __ Schnecken...nun blieb mir auch nur noch der Rückschnitt


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Aug. 2015)

Hi, Ina
Suuuuper, dein Pfirsichbaum! Verrätst Du uns die Sorte?? Weiß- oder gelbfleischig? da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (26. Aug. 2015)

Hm den Sortennamen weiss ich nicht und Omi kann ich nicht mehr fragen. ... das Fruchtfleisch würde ich eher weiß mit nem Hauch rose beschreiben. In weniger guten Jahren oder bei grosser Trockenheit kann er klein und mehlig sein, ansonsten ist er mittelgross und sehr aromatisch. Weiter kann ich leider nichts berichten.
lg ina


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Sicher sagste jetzt wieder, dass der ganze Regen von Euch im Havelland verschwunden ist, weil wir ihn Euch abgegraben haben.....


Auch wenn du es nicht es nicht hören magst, aber 19 Liter/m² sind einfach zu wenig in zwei Monaten.

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (26. Aug. 2015)

Aber ich war es nicht!!!


----------



## ina1912 (13. Sep. 2015)

So, die Erntezeit neigt sich dem Ende...endlich, ich träume schon vom Pfirsiche pellen! Etliche Marmeladengläser sind bereits vorrätig, auch wurden viele roh verzehrt, ich wollte meinen Kollegen beim Gesundheitsmanagement beispielhaft vorangehen! Nachbarn und verwandte mussten welche mitnehmen,  ne leckere Pfirsichbowle gabs am Samstag, der Froster ist voll von verarbeiteten Pfirsichen und in der Küche wartet schon wieder ein Topf mit abgebrühten Früchten. .. hängen aber noch paar am Baum. Jetzt sind sie auch besonders hübsch anzuschauen:
    

lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, Ina
mmmhhh, hört sich alles superlecker an! Schade, daß ich nicht bei Dir um die Ecke wohne. 
Meine Großeltern hatten damals einen Pfirsichbaum, der trug kleine weißfleischige Früchte, die hatten ein köstliches Aroma. Die wurden auch kiloweise eingeweckt. Das kriegst Du heute in den Supermärkten nicht mehr, die Früchte sind groß und schmecken nach Wasser!
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2015)

Sehr interessantes Thema
@Ina
Hast du , oder kannst du ein Bild des Rückschritt's machen ! Und wann du den machst ?
Wir haben vor 4 Jahren ein Baum bekommen , vom Gartennachbar . Wir hatten eine Minipflaume also Max. 1,75 m hoch gepflanzt , er sagte ob wir noch  ein Pfirsich haben wollen !? Die Anderen Nachbarn , sagten das wird hier nüscht , zu kalt ! Jetzt ist er Ca 4m hoch und hatte das erste mal Früchte , so Ca 50 Stück , leider aber viele mit so braune Flecken , wie deine nur viel schlimmer ! Ick dacht durch Regen !?

Hier die nicht so schönen für Marmelade ,
  
Die sind zum Essen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2015)

Hi,

bei mir war heute Weinlese angesagt. Waren zwar noch recht sauer die Beeren, aber hätte ich bis nach dem Urlaub nächste Woche gewartet hätten Vögel, Waldmäuse und __ Wespen wohl keine mehr übrig gelassen. Nun stehen 5l Weingelee auf dem Herd

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2015)

Hi Andre,

Marmelade kann man net aus Pfirsichen machen.
Als Marmelade dürfen sich nur aus Zitrusfrüchten hergestelle "Konfitüren" bezeichnen da diese Lebensmittelbezeichnung gesetzlich geschützt ist (ist so ähnlich wie mit Fetakäse, der darf auch nur als Feta bezeichnet werden wenn er aus Schafsmilch ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (14. Sep. 2015)

Aaaaargh.... wir kochen meistens Marmelade und das auch völlig ungeachtet von Markennamen oder Urheberrechten. Und zwar aus allen möglichen Früchten,   meist aus Beeren. Und da wir sie nicht gewerblich anbieten,  schreiben wir auch ganz frech Marmelade drauf. Und manchmal auch Gelee.  In meiner Heimat unterscheiden wir anders: Gelee wird nur vom Saft gekocht, Marmelade ist püriert oder durch ein Sieb wegen der Kernchen (bei zb Johannisbeeren oder Erdbeeren) gerührt, und Konfitüre hat Fruchtstücke. Aber nunja. Kann ja nicht schaden das mal zu thematisieren....
 die Frage von Andre war ja nach dem Rückschnitt. Genau wie Omi, die uns seinerzeit das Pfirsichbäumchen aus ihrer Plantage vermachte, schneiden wir den Pfirsich im Januar oder Februar. Dort wird alles rausgenommen, was nach innen gerichtet ist und den anderen Ästen Licht und Belüftung nimmt. Außerdem werden die sogenannten Mützenhalter weggeschnitten, das sind so Stummelchen, die beim letzten Mal nicht ordentlich am Ansatz weggeschnitten worden sind. Wenn nach alledem der Bauer seine Mütze ohne Hindernisse durchs Geäst werfen kann, dann ist es richtig.dann wird in der Höhe noch eingekürzt. Ich nehme von den einjährigen Trieben die Hälfte weg und manchmal auch zwei Drittel. Das kann man ggf noch im Frühjahr machen, wenn zu sehen ist, ob Blütenknospen oder Blätter kommen. Die fruchttragenden Zweige kürzt man nicht so stark ein wie die Zweige mit nur Blättern. Die Sorte, die Du da hast, sieht aus wie meine. Sicher gabs bei uns auch nicht so viele verschiedene! Die ersten paar Jahre war die Ernte auch noch überschaubar.  Aber als der Baum dann so einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hatte, fing er wie verrückt an zu tragen. Die Qualität der Früchte hängt meiner Beobachtung nach stark von dem jeweiligen Sommer ab, wie warm, wieviele Sonnenstunden und wieviel Niederschlag. 

lg ina


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Sep. 2015)

Ok !
Danke , dann halt Rückschritt wie bei Omi !  
oder eher Opi , da er bei uns immer den Hut auf hatte ! 
Ach ja , die Erklärung von Ina , kenn ich auch so !   Marmelade !!


----------



## smallfreak (15. Sep. 2015)

Das erste Obst aus dem eigenen Garten 

Unser kleines Pfirsich Bäumchen, das wir im April gesetzt haben hat tatsächlich heuer schon vier Pfirsiche reif bekommen. Zwei an einem so dünnen Zweig, dass der schon zeitig abgebrochen ist und nur noch an einem kleinen Stück gehalten hat. Aber er hat bis zuletzt gehalten und schöne reife Früchte produziert.

    

Es sind weiße Weingarten Pfirsiche und sie schmecken super.


----------



## jule (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern auch aus unseren 27 geernteten Pfirsichen Kompott gekocht. Nun sind nur noch Brombeeren und Trauben im Garten. Sonst all das was direkt gegessen wird - Gurken, Tomaten und so.

Frohes Schaffen - Jule


----------



## ina1912 (16. Sep. 2015)

Na Jule, wo bleiben denn die Bilder dazu?  

Ich hab heut vor dem Essen zum Glück noch an die Fotos gedacht. hier kommt nun also die erste Ernte meiner Ananastomate. Die eine war so riesig und am platzen, dass ich sie abnehmen musste, obwohl sie noch nicht so rot war wie eine der kleineren. Ich dachte, sie wird wahrscheinlich mehlig und matschig sein und noch nach nix schmecken. War aber nicht so. Sie ist sehr lecker, leicht süsslich und mit nicht so viel Säure, also etwas milder. Würde ich nächstes Jahr wieder kaufen die Pflanze!

       

sorry für unscharfe Bilder, hab ich beim Knipsen ohne Brille leider nicht bemerkt...
lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Gelee wird nur vom Saft gekocht, Marmelade ist püriert oder durch ein Sieb wegen der Kernchen (bei zb Johannisbeeren oder Erdbeeren) gerührt, und Konfitüre hat Fruchtstücke. Aber nunja. Kann ja nicht schaden das mal zu thematisieren....


Konfitüre....gab es bei uns nicht im Sprachgebrauch das ist doch so ein Neumodischer Kram. Marmelade ist alles mit Frucht drin und Gelle ist aus Saft. Apfelgelee und Erdbeermarmelade.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2015)

Hoffentlich werden sie noch reif...


----------



## jolantha (26. Sep. 2015)

Meine Ernte aus dem Miniwald
  Bratfertig


----------



## pema (28. Sep. 2015)

Unser kleiner Apfelbaum... seit drei Jahren zum Spalierobst getrimmt...trägt dieses Jahr erstmals nennenswert viele leckere Äpfel. Meine Kollegin freut sich schon...wir essen nämlich kaum Äpfel. Also bekommt sie den 'Großteil' der Ernte.
 

 

petra


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Petra, ist das ein Elstar?


----------



## pema (28. Sep. 2015)

Nein Robert,
ein Elstar ist es nicht. Es war so eine 'alte' Apfelsorte... ich durchwühle mal die ganzen Schildchen - dann finde ich die Sorte (oder auch nicht).
petra


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

Danke. Ist auch nicht so wichtig. Nur, weil mein kleiner Elstar Baum in diesem Jahr auch zum ersten Mal ein paar Äpfel hatte. Aber leider viele mit Würmern. Die werden demnächst zu Gelee verarbeitet.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Sep. 2015)

Wurmgelee????


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

Ja. ! das ist besser als Agar agar


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

Und hier noch unsere Quittenernte


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2015)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Und hier noch unsere Quittenernte


Jetzt schon  unsere brauchen bestimmt noch 2 Wochen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2015)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 154346 Und hier noch unsere Quittenernte



meine 23 Apfel-Quitten am Bäumchen brauchen auch noch ein Weilchen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

Na ja, im Saarland ist es schon ein bisschen wie Weinbauklima. Die ersten Feigen hatten wir anfang August. Aber die ob die zweite Ernte dieses Jahr noch was wird bezweifele ich. Diese Woche scheint ja noch die Sonne. Da heißt es hoffen und Daumen drücken. 

Grüße, Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2015)

Glaube wir haben so 15-20 Apfelbäumchen.....will einer Pflücken....nein die gehen zur Mosterei und dann gibt es Apfelsaft.


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2015)

So, ich wollte nicht mehr warten und evtl. bei Schneefall ernten ^^
Darum heut die kleine Apfelquitten Ernte


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Okt. 2015)

Wow
Rene, das ist ja eine Menge Obst! Gelee oder Quittenschnaps, das ist hier die Frage.
Super Ernte, jedenfalls.

Grüße, Robert


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2015)

Na erst einmal wird es wohl zum Großteil entsaftet, alles weitere je nach bedarf


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Okt. 2015)

Da kommen noch ein paar Tomaten.
Dieses Dach von Beckmann ist ganz gut als Regenschutz. Sieht halt ein bisschen aus wie eine Bushaltestelle.
Stört mich aber nicht. Den Nachbarn auch nicht. Der hat auch eins

Die Feigen, die hoffentlich noch was werden sind vor dem Haus, richtung Süden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo René!
In Frankreich trinkt man Cidre, Apfelwein, die Herstellung ist wesentlich einfacher wie Schnaps!!!!
Unsere Äpfel(Elstal) haben noch etwas Zeit. Ich ernte erst wenn sie vollkommen Rot sind und die Feuchtigkeit des Herbstes in Saft umgewandelt haben.

Ron!


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2015)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Die Feigen, die hoffentlich noch was werden sind vor dem Haus, richtung Süden.



genau so weit ist meine __ Feige auch


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

....vielleicht hätte ich DAS besser in "mein schönstes Herbstfoto" setzen sollen......

    

...aber da wäre ich vermutlich wegen Betrugsversuchs ausgeschlossen worden, weil
mir keiner glaubt, dass das Foto von heute ist


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...aber da wäre ich vermutlich wegen Betrugsversuchs ausgeschlossen worden, weil
> mir keiner glaubt, dass das Foto von heute ist


Warum, bei uns sieht es ähnlich aus


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> genau so weit ist meine __ Feige auch


  
Hallo Tanny, wir konnten uns heute nicht zurückhalten und haben die Feigen geerntet, die weich leicht zu abzunehmen waren. Eine Probiert - super!

Was haben wir nur getan, dass es uns soooo gut geht?

Grüße Robert


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Was haben wir nur getan, dass es uns soooo gut geht?



 das frage ich mich auch immer 

....dann muss ich ja morgen mal schauen, ob meine auch schon soweit sind 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ....vielleicht hätte ich DAS besser in "mein schönstes Herbstfoto" setzen sollen......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 155081


 Ich glaube dir es. Habe Sonntag noch eine rote Erdbeere vom Strauch gepflückt.


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> das frage ich mich auch immer
> 
> ....dann muss ich ja morgen mal schauen, ob meine auch schon soweit sind



 wer war das????

Ich wollte heute meine 7 oder 8 Feigen (das Bäumchen hat zum ersten Mal getragen) kontrollieren....

...sie sind ALLE weg!!!! Nicht ein Krümel ist nach - irgendwer war schneller als ich 

.....naja, hoffentlich hat es dem "Feigen" Dieb wenigstens gemundet


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> irgendwer war schneller als ich


Na wenn das nicht Marco war


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2015)

Marco "is(s)t nich F(f)eige"......Marco i(s)st Krabbler und Flieger


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> sind ALLE weg!!!! Nicht ein Krümel ist nach - irgendwer war schneller als ich



Hallo Kirstin,
Das tut mir jetzt aber leid.
So ein feiger Dieb! 
Ich hätte dir ja ein paar von unseren abgegeben aber wir haben sie mittlerweile alle verputzt.
Was jetz noch an dem Baum ist wird wohl nix mehr.
viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## soli (25. Okt. 2015)

Aaach, Kirstin, das tut mir auch leid! Aber mit Feigen hab ich irgendwie auch kein Glück  Die wachsen hier überall, nur in meinem Garten nicht, und wenn, ist da auch immer jemand schneller (wobei ich ein bisschen meine Kinder im Verdacht hab)
Dafür hab ich heute auf meiner Suche nach Physalis einen Strauch mit roten Früchten entdeckt. Ist schon aufregend, wenn man seinen Garten nicht kennt und nicht weiß was da so wächst. Hab dann mal im Internet geschaut: Sind Erdbeerguaven.  Lecker! Ein paar Minimangos sind auch noch abgefallen. Hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## mitch (1. Nov. 2015)

es werden einfach ned weniger

 

mal sehen ob der Rest im Gewächshaus auch noch Farbe bekommt


----------



## Sternenstaub (1. Nov. 2015)

Mitch ist der ungekrönte Tomatenkönig


----------

